# Acoustic Strings



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been trying a bunch of different strings over the past couple years trying to find a set that would satisfy me as a regular.
I mostly settled on Elixir PB nano. Had a set of Elixir 80/20 Nano's that were nice. I tried the Tony rice Monel nickel strings and the D'addario Nickel Bronze both which I didn't like. Others say that it was a very neutral string allowing the sound of the guitar out. I just found them to be a bit lifeless.
I hadn't tried Martin Strings since the 80's so I had been hearing about the Lifespan, how they aren't as coated as Elixir (Martin doesn't use the word coated, calls them treated) so the other day in L&M I picked up a few sets of the Lifespan and a set of uncoated SP4200 to try at a later day. I put a set of lifespans on my D-18 GE and my HD28V and I have to say I'm really impressed. When I got my D-18GE about a month ago they did come with Lifespans and I thought the guitar sounded good but I wanted to try the D'addario NB on them. I didn't like them on my HD28V but many have said they liked them better on a D-18. I disagreed so put lifespan back on.
I find them much livelier than the Elixirs and I think I can be happy as a regular string for me. Of course I haven't tried the untreated strings yet but if I only got a week or 2 out of them they'd have to be a huge difference better for that inconvenience. 
Anyone else have a thought about the Martin Strings? the video below is just a demo of the strings that I recorded not a comparison to other strings.
I wasn't really thinking what to play just hammering a way so some of it is a bit sloppy.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been using Elixer 80/20 nanos for about a decade or so.
I occasionally experiment with other strings but I always go back. 
For daily use they're pretty hard to beat. 
That said, if I was going to a recording session I'd take a half dozen sets of Martin SP and change often.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

After years of experimenting I have come to the conclusion that Martin Strings sound great on a Martin. I use untreated SP's and Marquis at times.

On my Larrivee Newtone strings sound great but they are expensive.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a phosphor bronze man myself. Good ol' D'Addario 12-53 if I'm playing a lot and changing my strings regularly. Otherwise, it's Elixir 12-53 (nano).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just started with acoustics last March. The first set of strings put on my used Epi EJ200sc were D'Addario EXP17 - 13s, coated phosphor bronze strings. If found them muted, stiff and hard to fret - could the size in part? I replaced them with D'Addario Nickel Bronze 12s - what an improvement. They suit this guitar very well.

My S&P Woodland Pro now has 80/20 Bronze 11s. Not bad so far. Also put 80/20 10-50s on the cheap Fender parlour (barely picked up, let alone played) - not quite as good sounding as 11-52s, but the playability is excellent. I prefer the slightly brighter sound.

Lastly there was my $75 A&L Ami with Hercules stand special. N$75GD I put NB 11-52s on it. Not the same as putting them on a Jumbo. They were bright and loud, but I couldn't get the fullness I got with a jumbo (sort of obvious). Will keep them on for a while, but will look for something else that is suited for a 12 fret parlour.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been trying a bunch of different strings over the past couple years trying to find a set that would satisfy me as a regular.
> I mostly settled on Elixir PB nano. Had a set of Elixir 80/20 Nano's that were nice. I tried the Tony rice Monel nickel strings and the D'addario Nickel Bronze both which I didn't like. Others say that it was a very neutral string allowing the sound of the guitar out. I just found them to be a bit lifeless.
> I hadn't tried Martin Strings since the 80's so I had been hearing about the Lifespan, how they aren't as coated as Elixir (Martin doesn't use the word coated, calls them treated) so the other day in L&M I picked up a few sets of the Lifespan and a set of uncoated SP4200 to try at a later day. I put a set of lifespans on my D-18 GE and my HD28V and I have to say I'm really impressed. When I got my D-18GE about a month ago they did come with Lifespans and I thought the guitar sounded good but I wanted to try the D'addario NB on them. I didn't like them on my HD28V but many have said they liked them better on a D-18. I disagreed so put lifespan back on.
> I find them much livelier than the Elixirs and I think I can be happy as a regular string for me. Of course I haven't tried the untreated strings yet but if I only got a week or 2 out of them they'd have to be a huge difference better for that inconvenience.
> ...


The old D'Aquisto Tony Rice strings were far better than what the Martin stuff is. When I heard they were shutting down production I bought as many packs as I could and still have a couple left.
I got on to Thomastik and Pyramid flats and rounds for a couple of my Archtops (I strictly use Thomastik now because they are easier for me to get) from which I ventured into their acoustic offerings. Their "Spectrum Bronze", "Plectrum" and "John Pearse Folk" are all very good strings but take a bit of getting used to. I do find them to die out a little quicker than I'd like so more times than not, I'll end up with plain old D'Addario coated 12's or 13's depending on the axe. I like Elixir but find them a tad too bright...they can really liven up an overly dark instrument.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I found the Daddario nickel bronze to be the greatest acoustic strings I've ever laid hands on.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I found the Daddario nickel bronze to be the greatest acoustic strings I've ever laid hands on.


And yet the didn't really wow me. Not bad but just not as lively as I like.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Geetarz said:


> The old D'Aquisto Tony Rice strings were far better than what the Martin stuff is. When I heard they were shutting down production I bought as many packs as I could and still have a couple left.


How do you compare the Monels to the D'Aquisto Tony Rice strings?


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> How do you compare the Monels to the D'Aquisto Tony Rice strings?


The monel's are, IMO, much brighter than the D'aquisto which isn't to my liking for my Adi flattop dread that I use the D'Aquisto' on. I find more snap and power coming from the D'Aquisto' as well but they are a heavier gauge and I'm guessing with that, have more tension driving the soundboard. I have a set of the custom light monel on a late 20's 00 that I quite like.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I am going to have to give them a try on my Martin! I have been using Daddario exps


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Picked up 20 sets of Martin MSP 4200s today at the 12ft Fret. Been using those on all my guitars for many years. Go real good on my 2012D18 but sometimes wonder if my HD35 might like something a little brighter.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Picked up 20 sets of Martin MSP 4200s today at the 12ft Fret. Been using those on all my guitars for many years. Go real good on my 2012D18 but sometimes wonder if my HD35 might like something a little brighter.


Have you ever tried the Lifespans on your D-18? I have the lifespans on both my D-18GE and my HD28V right now. I've had my HD28V for 7 years and so far I like the Lifespans the best of any string I've had on it. I've only had the D-18GE for a little over a month and the only other string I tried on it was D'addario Nickel Bronze. I do have a set of SP4200 that I am going to put on the D-18 as soon as the Lifespans die.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Have you ever tried the Lifespans on your D-18? I have the lifespans on both my D-18GE and my HD28V right now. I've had my HD28V for 7 years and so far I like the Lifespans the best of any string I've had on it. I've only had the D-18GE for a little over a month and the only other string I tried on it was D'addario Nickel Bronze. I do have a set of SP4200 that I am going to put on the D-18 as soon as the Lifespans die.


Yeah, when I got the 18 they gave me a few sets to try one of which was Lifespan Mediums. I took the Lifespans off after 4 or 5 days; hard to describe what I felt was the difference exactly but they just seemed duller than the MSP 4200s - maybe they have more coating or something than the 4200s. Seemed to me that the 4200s had more of what I think the D18 needed.

Played an HD28V a few weeks ago which probably had Lifespans on it from the factory and it sounded very nice. I've been thinking about going back and buying that guitar but I'm also telling myself that I don't really need another guitar.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very interesting post as i am not an acoustic player per say but i always wondered why my acoustics sounded good with some sets and not so good with others. Will have to pay attention at what brand and size strings i am putting on. Thanks guys.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, when I got the 18 they gave me a few sets to try one of which was Lifespan Mediums. I took the Lifespans off after 4 or 5 days; hard to describe what I felt was the difference exactly but they just seemed duller than the MSP 4200s - maybe they have more coating or something than the 4200s. Seemed to me that the 4200s had more of what I think the D18 needed.
> 
> Played an HD28V a few weeks ago which probably had Lifespans on it from the factory and it sounded very nice. I've been thinking about going back and buying that guitar but I'm also telling myself that I don't really need another guitar.


I've found the Lifespans more lively than the Elixir nano. From what I understand the Elixir has a heavier coating then the Lifespans. I imagine since the 4200 has no coating they'll probably be brighter, which I think I'll like on my D-18 but they're not going to last as long.
If you don't have a 28 style dread the the HD28V is a beautiful guitar. I play one at L&M every chance I get and they're pretty consistent. I've had mine for 7 years and its matured in to an amazing sounding instrument. I'm on the hunt for an adi topped D-28 now (authentic or Marquis) and I've compared my HD28V to a couple and it keeps up very well. The only thing is that the HD28V is a darker fuller voiced guitar and I'm looking for something brighter. I'm not going to get rid of the HD28V though just looking for a different voiced 28 to add.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Nothing fancy here. Just regular .012-.054 Ernie Ball Earthwoods for me. (80/20) Been using them for decades. 

If memory serves correctly, I have tried John Pearse, Dean Markley, Martin, D-addario; 80/20 and phosphor bronze and some coated strings...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Most string makers have an 80/20 bronze which are brighter than phosphor bronze. There may be coated versions too.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I've tried every brand/style of acoustic strings over the decades...still prefer Martin lights. I play fingerstyle and use flesh, not nail, on the right hand (for what it's worth). Karol OM through a Bose system live. I've yet to find a better sound for that guitar. To echo a few other comments, the guitar will probably dictate which strings sound best. Fun to experiment though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I've found the Lifespans more lively than the Elixir nano. From what I understand the Elixir has a heavier coating then the Lifespans. I imagine since the 4200 has no coating they'll probably be brighter, which I think I'll like on my D-18 but they're not going to last as long.
> If you don't have a 28 style dread the the HD28V is a beautiful guitar. I play one at L&M every chance I get and they're pretty consistent. I've had mine for 7 years and its matured in to an amazing sounding instrument. I'm on the hunt for an adi topped D-28 now (authentic or Marquis) and I've compared my HD28V to a couple and it keeps up very well. The only thing is that the HD28V is a darker fuller voiced guitar and I'm looking for something brighter. I'm not going to get rid of the HD28V though just looking for a different voiced 28 to add.


Sometimes I can burn a set of 4200s in a night depending on if it's hot and humid etc but usually I get 3 - 4 weeks from them. They aren't expensive so I don't mind changing them out when needed.

I went back today and got the 28V I mention earlier. It was on sale and they reduced it some more after I made an offer so had to buy it because it's a good one. Darker tone for sure; darker than my HD35. Liking the V neck a lot and with that profile the 1&11/16 nut doesn't feel narrow. My 18 and 35 are both 1&3/4 nut width. The strings on it are a recent install by the shop and sound nice so I will have to ask them what they are. Not a big problem but by comparison the dark over tones on the 28 push back a bit against vocal whereas the 35 leaves room. Early days yet but might try a few different strings on the 28 and see how it goes. Maybe 80/20s but I'm lucky to get two weeks from them.

Great guitar though. Was jamming with a friend today and he picked up the 28 thinking it was one of my other guitars then said this is really nice what did you do to it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats on the HD-28V. Over the 7 years I've had mine I've tried a lot of strings on it. But to me the best so far is the Lifespans. They seem to have really brought out more of a Martin vintage tone. Some similarities in the 41 authentic I tried out last week.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks.

They are saying it has Lifespans from the factory and the guitar wasn't in the shop very long so strings still new.

Sounds nice with the Lifespans and I bought it based on that sound but I think I will try 4200s to see what happens.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I haven't tried the 4200's yet but I'm wondering if the Lifespans are just 4200's that are treated. If so, then the 4200 should sound a little better but not for as long.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They probably are just 4200s or something very similar but with a coating.

Put 4200s on it this morning and they are pretty much played in now after a few hours. Brighter tone and more bass separation but the dark tone that I liked initially is reduced quite a bit. Dark tone is still there though just not as much and it works better for vocal now. 

I think it depends a lot on personal preference and what you're using the guitar for. I certainly liked the Lifespan tone but it wasn't working for me with vocal and a lot of my fast cross picked bass runs had no separation between notes sounded more like a chord rather than a break.

42oos are about $6.50 a set might be worth a try.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't been playing acoustic long to have experience with various types of strings. However, I strongly suspect I won't need coated strings. There appears to be nothing coming off of my finger tips that would cause corrosion. Totally dry. Never an issue with 20+ years of electric noodling.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Electric noodling is enhanced by avoiding the pure tone of the string.
Everything from the solid body through the pups, cables, pedals, amp and speaker(s) are specifically designed to avoid reproducing the pure tone of the string and instead replace it with something warmer and softer.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tried Martin 80/20s on the 28V and took them off after about an hour. They were duller than the MSP 4200s on this guitar and it sounded and felt like a new guitar that still had a really tight top. Strange because I recall 80/20s as being a very bright string particularly when new.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

A few years ago I had lifespan lights on a Tanglewood and they were so perfect that I tried them on a few other guitars. On the other guitars good but not great. Weird but I think that's how it is sometimes. Finally got around to putting Elixirs phosphor bronze on several guitars and am absolutely in love with them. Also can recommend Martin's flexible core silk and phosphor. Love those things too, just not as long lasting as a coated string.


----------

